# Looking for house in or near Springfield Missouri



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

In search of a 3 bedroom...or 2 bedroom that could be made a 3 bedroom house on at least a 1/2 acre lot. Some of the older neighborhoods in Springfield have lots that size. Outside of town is fine too. My ideal would be 1 acre or close to it. A mobile home in good condition is fine. A house that needs some cosmetic work is fine....no structural damage. I don't mind installing new flooring since if there is carpet it is going to get removed anyhow.

I will need to commute to Springfield several times a week so I'm not looking for something over about a 45 minute drive at most.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

good luck on finding a place. I am sure you have checked www.zillow.com


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I thought you were planning to retire in Mexico?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

How far outside Springfield is acceptable?

Mon


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

frogmammy said:


> How far outside Springfield is acceptable?
> 
> Mon


About 45 minutes drive to the edge of Springfield is maximum. I'd prefer closer. I'm likely going to be going in for medical treatment 3 days a week.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

frogmammy said:


> How far outside Springfield is acceptable?
> 
> Mon


Send me what you've got. I may buy another Prius lol.


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

TxMex said:


> In search of a 3 bedroom...or 2 bedroom that could be made a 3 bedroom house on at least a 1/2 acre lot. Some of the older neighborhoods in Springfield have lots that size. Outside of town is fine too. My ideal would be 1 acre or close to it. A mobile home in good condition is fine. A house that needs some cosmetic work is fine....no structural damage. I don't mind installing new flooring since if there is carpet it is going to get removed anyhow.
> 
> I will need to commute to Springfield several times a week so I'm not looking for something over about a 45 minute drive at most.


TxMex,

Try calling Ava Snyder with Murney Associates in Springfield at (417) 823-2300. She did a great job getting our house sold whhen we lied South of Springfield. Top notch girl that gets it done right.

Dave


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Texex, I was just finding out where would be ok! LOL!

I would think you would be happy with Mount Vernon, maybe Republic, or to the east of Springfield, Marshfield. Lower crime rate and easy access to Springfield. PepsiBoy has a good suggestion!

Mon


----------

